

Idea for social media scheme in the work place - replayzero

How would you feel if you employer capped your daily social media access on their computers to a fixed amount a week, and allowed you to trade unused minutes for real life perks? Like time off, deals, discounts or even goods?
======
replayzero
What would be a reasonable amount of time?

